# Just about the coolest thing I have ever seen...



## MattGTO (Jul 15, 2007)

Hey guys, you can find me post pretty frequently over on the diecast boards.

I was searching around Youtube and stumbled ubpon this amazing slot track!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKsxfOQeeoE&NR=1

Does anyone here make anything like this?
Is this a standard slot track?, because it looks a lot like something someone on the Train model forums might make, with their attention to detial. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hey guys, you can find me post pretty frequently over on the diecast boards.
> 
> I was searching around Youtube and stumbled ubpon this amazing slot track!
> 
> ...


[email protected],

Thanks for posting this video. I loved it. Then watched slot car the movie also....sweet stuff. :woohoo: 

I try to find time to work on my layout....but, our 4 year old son wants to race all the time instead of letting me work on it. That is cool and he dives pretty dang good also. Start them young.










Will have some time to get work done this long cold Winter! Monster theme here. I have a friend that is going to help me make a video (Blue Oyster Cults Godzilla song in back ground) when it is all done. That is going take a bit of time before this gets done as, I also like to make custom slot cars to race. Can't have enough cars you know. Now I just need to figure out how to make those High Tension Wires....it will happen! :hat: 

Bob...zilla


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

This would have to be the coolest toy I have ever seen...

Miniature wonderland in hamburg....worlds largest HO layout....and a modified Faller car system....oh...it's not in the vid...but they run ships on real water as well...

Check it out...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLG2K1gYB9A

Yes...that is a working turn signal you saw...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Hey, I want one of those!  


Yeah, I can see my TM now. Hello, 1-800-DIV-ORCE.  rr


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Crimnick This is woooooooooooah way,way,way incredible. Thanks for this post also!

I want one of those too roadrner!

Bob...zilla


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

The brothers employ 160 people IIRC....talk about a dream job...

Honey...I'm going to work....back in a few days...  

Sorry...I was so busy drooling I forgot to post their home site:

http://www.miniatur-wunderland.com/

Rumage around the video section...they have some cam views of trains and trucks.....pretty damn cool as well...

That modified faller car system is incredible...even the recharging is automatic...


----------

